# help tv tuner driver



## burkoff (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello, can someone help me with this hardware Tv Tuner

http://reset.bg/catalog/28/2801/2801047/ 

Used freebsd FreeBSD 9 / amd64, I think using saa driver but does not appear to freebsd FreeBSD 9 are maintained.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

If it's based on the BT848 you might try bktr(4). But it might not work on 9.0, the driver is rather old and I don't think anybody maintains it.


----------



## burkoff (Feb 7, 2012)

What would you recommend here http://www.stealtech.org/tv_tuner/ ? May all want saa driver  ;(

I use FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE. / Amd64


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

You might want to look for something that's supported by multimedia/webcamd.


----------



## burkoff (Feb 9, 2012)

I want to watch TV but the boards that I work with saa driver, give a decision, so I decided to look for another board


----------

